

Getting a job in venture capital - vibhavs
http://www.cdixon.org/?p=732

======
hughprime
Well, that article is a welcome dose of reality to anyone who (like me) has
ever dreamed of being a venture capitalist. A lot of schmoozing, MBA-ing and
dues-paying required before you ever really get to the point where you can
make fun decisions. And even if you do become a partner in a firm, it's really
only the top few firms which are really successful. Ultimately, why bother?

~~~
dsplittgerber
Also: what do you want to do, found something by yourself or support (and
exploit to a degree) the people who found something?

------
MicahWedemeyer
Surely it's a bad idea to found a company with the sole goal of landing a job
as a VC.

